# SLP Beach Report 10-10-10



## larebo (May 8, 2006)

Fished the Freeport side of San Luis Pass on Sunday and caught two sharks - one bull and one blacktip. Both on kayak'd baits 300 yards out. Both sharks hooked on cut mullet and both released in good shape. Not much else biting in the swimming pool-like conditions.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice! thanks for the pics.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

nice fish wish i was there. looks like a blast.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Nice. Did the put up a good fight?
Sure miss the beach this time of year. Gearing up for hunting season, but one more shark fishing expedition sure would be nice. Thanks for posting!


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

nice shark. How do you get your bait where it needs to be? That big ole pole can cast far enough? Anw how do you get your bait to stay in the same spot?


----------



## larebo (May 8, 2006)

King: Actually it's pretty rare I use the kayak, most fish I catch from the beach are from casted baits off a waist-deep sandbar. Brought the kayak on Sunday since the gulf was so calm. Turned out the kayaked baits that were out about 200 yards further than the casted baits got all the bigger sharks that day. Not too unusual, the bigger ones are usually out further. As for keeping the bait in one spot, probably could have used a 6 oz pyramid sinker on Sunday. But typically I use 6 to 8 oz surf sinkers with stainless legs, and a lot of times, even these cannot hold when the current is bad.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Larry.... sorry I couldnt make it. I took my cuz on his first offshore trip. Looks like you had a great time. We got a little beat up in my little boat but it was worth it. Funny thing is that he now thinks all snapper are that big. lol I will make the next trip with you.


----------



## deerhunter67 (Sep 19, 2010)

nice snapper.how far did u go out.


----------

